# 3x3x3 & 5x5x5 Supercube stickers for $1



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 22, 2008)

After seeing these on Cubesmith:













I knew i wanted some. Unfortunately they've been "out of stock" for ages now and i'm tired of waiting, so i decided to make another plan. The only available alternative is to actually buy an Eastsheen that already has these stickers on them already, but at about $22 a cube, i'm not ready to make that investment just yet, because maybe i don't like it.

So, i went hunting for a place here that does sticker printing. I found a place that will do stickers for the 3x3x3 and the 5x5x5 for R8.04 (South African Rand). That's just slightly more than one US Dollar, for all the stickers.

I drew up all of them in photoshop last night and took them with today. I should be able to collect in a week or so. 

Pretty cool eh?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 22, 2008)

If you don't mind, would you attach the psd file so that if others find a similar printing situation, they could do it as well. I've wanted to get my hands on a supercube, but I don't want it for the price of an ES, especially when i have cubes just sitting here already.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 22, 2008)

Well, the PSD took me like 1 minute to make. Surely it's not that much of a task?

But if you guys do want the PSDs, i'll upload them


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 30, 2008)

Well, here they are. They really cut the stickers badly. The machine used wasn't aligned properly, so i needed to cut off edges on some of them. Still, less than a dollar, and i'll order new 5x5x5 stickers from Cubesmith when i'm done 


















Solving the centers is tough


----------



## Michael Cloutier (Jul 7, 2018)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Well, the PSD took me like 1 minute to make. Surely it's not that much of a task?
> 
> But if you guys do want the PSDs, i'll upload them


Please do so if you can. I can use a color printer and some printable sticker stock to make a set. Thank you.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 8, 2018)

Michael Cloutier said:


> Please do so if you can. I can use a color printer and some printable sticker stock to make a set. Thank you.


Considering the last time he was on the forums was 2011, I don't think he'll be able to


----------



## Michael Cloutier (Jul 9, 2018)

Well, that sucks. Why the hell would he not share a resource like that to save others some time? That would be the first thing to do. Oh well, are there any other sources link that anywhere?
.


----------



## SenorJuan (Jul 9, 2018)

Here he is. His website has gone, but try sending him an e-mail:
https://www.nag.co.za/2010/10/14/nag-case-mod-rage-experiences/


----------

